#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  preciso de Tecnico para provedor

## farocha

Ola pessoal, preciso de técnico para provedor via rádio na região central do PR.

Com experiencia e referencia.

(42) 99945-0360 whatsapp

----------


## wbrustolim

Noite . Funcionário ou freelancer?

----------


## farocha

Funcionario

----------


## farocha

Continuo precisando

----------

